# Booking shows!?



## GraveMind (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay everyone I've been trying my best to book my band for gigs. But i keep hitting a wall while talking to booking companies or venues. I typically send our EPK and facebook links or whatever they request. Then i either dont get a response or flat out told no. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong but it is very discouraging to not have anyone book you. So whats the secret to booking any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Btw here is a link to my bands music:
Interest of Escape Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

Any feedback is welcome!!!


----------



## thrashmetal85 (Oct 22, 2014)

Befriend local bands of your style that do get shows where you wish to play and ask to be their support. 

Do you and your band members have experience playing live?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 22, 2014)

It's all about networking. If clubs don't think you'll make them money, or if they don't have shows that are similar to your band, then they won't book you. Simple as that. If they don't think you can pull a crowd, then youre kind of at the mercy of the venue. Like Thrash said, try networking with other bands and start talking to them to see about getting a show together and then try to do it that way?


----------



## chamelious (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey dude.

Don't take this the wrong way as its not meant as criticism. Your band sounds like a thousand others, most of them better than you, most of them who can draw a bigger crowd than you. Why would someone book you?

Anyway if i were you I'd get friendly with other local bands. Have you been going to lots of local shows and chatting to people? If not, you should be. You should be a recognisable name on the local scene.


----------



## GraveMind (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you all very much! I suppose I need to step up my networking game then!


----------



## GraveMind (Oct 23, 2014)

chamelious said:


> Hey dude.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way as its not meant as criticism. Your band sounds like a thousand others, most of them better than you, most of them who can draw a bigger crowd than you. Why would someone book you?
> 
> Anyway if i were you I'd get friendly with other local bands. Have you been going to lots of local shows and chatting to people? If not, you should be. You should be a recognisable name on the local scene.



No offense taken! I do realize my band does sound like a lot of others! That has been my argument and reason for wanting to change things up a bit and try to make things sound a little more unique. Again I thank you for your opinion!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 23, 2014)

Go to shows..... talk to other bands... ignore small time booking agents, they mostly want to get paid and could care less about you.

Find out who draws in your area, rent your own hall, pay them to headline, and set the show up yourself.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Oct 23, 2014)

Bang on what the other dudes say. Get on the good side of other people, and be a nice guy in return. Be that group of face-melting metallers that everybody wants around because they play a sweet show, take good care of themselves and their instruments, always show up on time and crack a mean joke (and laugh plenty at others). Build your rep painstakingly, and get to know EVERYBODY. That one booking agent that seems to book everybody in a 300-mile radius, that kiosk attendant at the local corner shop that always has chocolate stains around his mouth, the neighborhood stray cat, that dude sleeping rough behind guitar center that looks suspiciously like Dave Mustaine.

Everybody.


----------



## Tho (Oct 24, 2014)

Promotors get tons of requests everyday. That's why ;-) I know this ain't helpful but it's just like that. They need to make money.

What you need to do to look interesting for promotors:
-good music with a good production (don't know about that because I can't listen to your band on my cellphone)
-be out there on social media with a good ammount of followers
-professional bandpics
-website
-a recent release is always interesting


----------



## GraveMind (Oct 25, 2014)

Good points everyone. I guess i have to just keep working at it lol. Well back to the grind and building rep. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Tho (Oct 25, 2014)

It's a struggle man. It's hard to be something else or something better in a massive ocean of small-time metal bands. And I know what I'm talking about ;-)


----------



## Albionic (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't really fathom why you guys are getting so little interest your music seems decent enough. The only advice i can really give you that hasn't already been said is to make a point of saying to the guys booking bands that you will play anywhere on any bill and you can be ready at a moments notice. bands let venues down all the time leaving them with slots to fill without much notice. My band got our foot in the door at places this way many times often getting calls on the day of gigs to see if we can cover for bands that have pulled out.

edit: also for the ones that don't answer keep calling to find out what they think. Also call the ones that say no call and hassle them for reasons why. In my experience if you are persistent sometimes they will fold and give you a shot. You gotta do it by phone though its easy to ignore emails


----------



## sage (Oct 28, 2014)

If you haven't played any shows ever, you can use the, "It will be our first show, so all of our friends will come out," card. 60% of the time, it works every time. 

If you have already played that card, all of the above advice about making friends in bands is super useful. Also make friends with promoters. One suck-ass way (and I mean that in the nicest way possible) is to volunteer to pass out flyers for some of their upcoming shows. Sometimes, they'll shoot you free tickets and they'll definitely remember that you helped them out.


----------



## eyeswide (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel for you man! I've been hitting a brick wall with booking out of my home city too. We've played with bands from other cities before too, it's just they seem to be shitty at returning the favour.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 31, 2014)

It sucks to be in that position and 90% of the time it only matters who you know so like stated go to shows, talk to everyone. Make friends with bands. Even if you are not the best band in the world you guys definitely do not suck and I have witnessed MANY MANY bands that sound horrible compared to yours playing decent shows.

In my area there is alot of pay to play. Find the biggest booker in your area and basically tell him you garauntee you will sell 50-60 tickets. Even if you can't, eat the cost. Everyone in the band buys 10 tickets, the promoter gets his money, invites you to the next show.

95% of those guys are in it for the money these days. In my area at least, it is very rare to get one that is not.

So if you are not in their "clique" the only thing that you are good for to them is $$$$

If you get lucky and start to get a following then you can start calling some of the shots. Until then you are the bitch and better bend over for the ass raping little man hahah jk.

My only other suggestion is to play out of town, go for the festivals with lots of bands or find some of the DIY stuff going on in your area.


----------

